# Wildwood



## ohiobobcat596 (Mar 3, 2016)

Thinking about going out on the Linda Mae this weekend. What has the perch bite been like recently? I'm slowly getting my buddy hooked (no pun intended) on fishing. I want to take him out on the charter but don't want to waste the time or money if it's not worth it. I've seen the reports on emeralds being scarce luckily I have a bag full in the freezer. Any input would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Heard its been SLOW. I believe you can go on to wildwood marina website for an updated fishing report though. White perch population seems strong though lol No doubt you'll catch SOMETHING. Good luck out there


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

We fished Walleye early in the week there. The Linda Mae was coming in when we did, and did not do well. Maybe 2 fish per person. You'll catch trash, but don't expect much else.


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

I'd see if you can get on their walleye boat - Popeye I think. Other than that, I'd go port Clinton or wait till perch improves. There is another search headboard up east PC queen I think? Maybe check their website for reports.


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

The Popeye typically is not worth the money at all! Matter of fact when we were in the Marina they made the comment why are you bothering with Walleye, we haven't caught in days. That same day we punched three tickets. Although I prefer East better than West, I would do a head boat out of Port Clinton before Wildwood.


----------



## trails n scales (Apr 2, 2014)

Fished 55' out of wildwood last night. 5 keepers several shorts. Tons of marks 30-40' down


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

Linda Mae uses Facebook for reports they stopped updating their website - so might want to check there - but agree with the rest regarding what I've seen on perch action.


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks Trails - might head out out of wildwood today for some eyes. What where they hitting?


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Save your money .


----------



## cast party (Jul 9, 2011)

Sara J out of Lorain is catching fish. It's a much better experience as far as larger charters go. Might cost more than Linda Mae, but worth it if you don't mind the drive.


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

Right now a trip on linda might turn him off to fishing.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Spend money elsewhere. You will be disappointed with the experience. They don't work to put you on fish. I've got 2 first hand experiences with them but won't get into it. 

Perching is slow all over the lake. Sounds like the headboats in port Clinton have started to pick up more and more eyes by the day. And the pc queen out of conny isn't doing good either on perch. My buddy mates with a sister boat so I get a daily report. . Wait a month and head to conny. You'll never go anywhere else for perch


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Erieangler51 said:


> Spend money elsewhere. You will be disappointed with the experience. They don't work to put you on fish. I've got 2 first hand experiences with them but won't get into it.
> 
> Perching is slow all over the lake. Sounds like the headboats in port Clinton have started to pick up more and more eyes by the day. And the pc queen out of conny isn't doing good either on perch. My buddy mates with a sister boat so I get a daily report. . Wait a month and head to conny. You'll never go anywhere else for perch


Erie, what the sister boat to the PC? Same booking?


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

They are smaller 6 man charter boats. Walleyes and perch. Somethingcatchy charters


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

I have heard very good things about the PC queen. I have not had a good experience on the Linda yet in three trips. There will not be a fourth.


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Erieangler51 said:


> They are smaller 6 man charter boats. Walleyes and perch. Somethingcatchy charters


Thanks.


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

First I really want to thank all the great fishermen/sportsmen who contribute to this excellent forum! All your shared tips, techniques and information have provided the best education a rookie Lake Erie walleye fisherman could ever ask for! I grew up fishing lake st. Clair for walleye but Lake Erie is a whole different ballgame! So, Went out of wildwood this afternoon to try out all the new walleye gear including the rod holders and trolling socks that came with the boat I bought 1-1/2 years ago. Only been fishing perch with it and it was time to try for lake Erie's pride gamefish. Started in 40 FOW at 1.5 mph with 2oz and 3 oz. anywhere between 50-70 ft back with harnesses and planer boards. Also tried Dipsy size 0 at 3 setting 70 ft back. And Only caught some junk and a few small eyes. So we headed out towards deeper water and they started. Caught two nice ones and several small ones. Pink and white spinner blades and beads were the color. It was a great learning mission and a fairly productive one at that! Thanks again to all my fellow OGF posters! Looking forward to many more walleye fishing trips!


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Super G said:


> First I really want to thank all the great fishermen/sportsmen who contribute to this excellent forum! All your shared tips, techniques and information have provided the best education a rookie Lake Erie walleye fisherman could ever ask for! I grew up fishing lake st. Clair for walleye but Lake Erie is a whole different ballgame! So, Went out of wildwood this afternoon to try out all the new walleye gear including the rod holders and trolling socks that came with the boat I bought 1-1/2 years ago. Only been fishing perch with it and it was time to try for lake Erie's pride gamefish. Started in 40 FOW at 1.5 mph with 2oz and 3 oz. anywhere between 50-70 ft back with harnesses and planer boards. Also tried Dipsy size 0 at 3 setting 70 ft back. And Only caught some junk and a few small eyes. So we headed out towards deeper water and they started. Caught two nice ones and several small ones. Pink and white spinner blades and beads were the color. It was a great learning mission and a fairly productive one at that! Thanks again to all my fellow OGF posters! Looking forward to many more walleye fishing trips!


Congrats on the Maiden Voyage!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Super G said:


> First I really want to thank all the great fishermen/sportsmen who contribute to this excellent forum! All your shared tips, techniques and information have provided the best education a rookie Lake Erie walleye fisherman could ever ask for! I grew up fishing lake st. Clair for walleye but Lake Erie is a whole different ballgame! So, Went out of wildwood this afternoon to try out all the new walleye gear including the rod holders and trolling socks that came with the boat I bought 1-1/2 years ago. Only been fishing perch with it and it was time to try for lake Erie's pride gamefish. Started in 40 FOW at 1.5 mph with 2oz and 3 oz. anywhere between 50-70 ft back with harnesses and planer boards. Also tried Dipsy size 0 at 3 setting 70 ft back. And Only caught some junk and a few small eyes. So we headed out towards deeper water and they started. Caught two nice ones and several small ones. Pink and white spinner blades and beads were the color. It was a great learning mission and a fairly productive one at that! Thanks again to all my fellow OGF posters! Looking forward to many more walleye fishing trips!


Good work on the maiden voyage. Welcome to the addiction. 

1 thing I will say is get some #1 dipsys with rings. That's what majority of people use on erie. Most info you see here or hear on the radio is a #1 with ring unless they state no ring.


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

I will do that! I have 0's but will get some 1's. Any color recommendations? Also when running multiple rods do you go with longer line out closer or farther from the boat?


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I run all blacks for my dipsys. Found them for a steal at an auction and painted them.

Dipsys dive according to the setting. 0 setting would be straight down, 1 setting would be further to side, 2 setting would be further, 3 setting further, and 3.5 setting would be the furthest it can go to either side. With that being said it takes more line on a 3 setting to achive desired depth than say a 1 setting. The rod holder closest to the transom should be a lower setting say 0 or 1 and the furthest towards the bow should be a 3-3.5. You will end up with a dipsy tangle if you run a 1 on the outside and 3 on the inside. Dipsy tangles are no fun


----------



## redeye-cle (Nov 7, 2007)

Longer lines farther out,so they don't tangle into the other lines!!


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

Super G said:


> I will do that! I have 0's but will get some 1's. Any color recommendations? Also when running multiple rods do you go with longer line out closer or farther from the boat?


Just buy black dipsey's. Color doesn't make a major difference and almost everyone I know runs black or ends up painting them black


----------



## ohiobobcat596 (Mar 3, 2016)

Erieangler51 said:


> Spend money elsewhere. You will be disappointed with the experience. They don't work to put you on fish. I've got 2 first hand experiences with them but won't get into it.
> 
> Perching is slow all over the lake. Sounds like the headboats in port Clinton have started to pick up more and more eyes by the day. And the pc queen out of conny isn't doing good either on perch. My buddy mates with a sister boat so I get a daily report. . Wait a month and head to conny. You'll never go anywhere else for perch


I've been out on the Linda Mae three times. My dad and I each caught our limit once and the other two times were extremely disappointing. Those two times the captain wouldn't move and we were maybe a half mile out. Only reason I consider going back out is because of the day with my dad. That was our catch... 2 years ago I believe.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

The 1 and only time I perched on the Linda Mae the boat was full. I think maybe 35-40 perch were pulled in total. I took 5 home. The original spot was not even a mile out. The capt set up on a blank screen. That's something I always pay attention to because I'm used to it in my boats. I don't set up if I'm not marking I keep looking. Made 1 more move in closer and set up on a blank screen again. And finished the day there. Left a bad taste in my mouth because they showed no desire to try and put us paying customers on fish rather just plop anchor and hope some swim under the boat. 

2 weeks ago me and a buddy were putting the smack down on the walleyes. Quick limit in 3 hrs. I called my info on the radio a few times. Then Popeye gets on and asks where I'm at because they only had 3 fish total with 2 of the 3 shorts. I said the white ranger to your starboard side about 200 yds away. At that point you would think " hey let's switch our programs up to what he's running because it's obvious the fish are biting. Nope never once seen them reel in a rod to change anything up just kept trolling. We trolled alongside them for 20-25 mins while we picked our last 2 and took off. Still in the 20-25 mins never seen a rod pulled in. 

Not bashing the place just posting some first hand experiences I've had with them.


I'll use the ramp but never the services


----------



## ohiobobcat596 (Mar 3, 2016)

I noticed the same thing the times we went out and barely caught anything. I was set up near where the fish finder was and we fished on a blank screen for hours. It's a shame they charge as much as they do and don't make the effort to put you on fish.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Super G said:


> I will do that! I have 0's but will get some 1's. Any color recommendations? Also when running multiple rods do you go with longer line out closer or farther from the boat?


when you start with dipsy #1 60' back,#2 ad 20',#3 ad 40',this way you spred them out,you can ad fom 10' to 30',remember how much you ad,and when you get fish ,duplicate the program,if not just try difrent seting,till you get fish.


----------



## parmachris (Sep 25, 2013)

To each their own on the dipsey's. Personally I prefer the mirrored ones. I believe that the light reflection can attract fish that might be further away.


----------



## rnewman (Mar 25, 2013)

We are far from considered proficient at using dipsies,but have gotten a lot of usefull tips reading these threads.A great tip I got here was to set dipseys at a desired depth close to same lead.Then if don't catch on them,move one shallower and the other deeper till start catching.I also use masking tape to record the lead on each rod with a pen.I sometimes put the lure/color and number of fish caught on tape if action is slow enough.I prefer the 3 setting on the dipseys,due to farther from boat and less likely to spook fish.Think important,especially in the really clear water we are fishing in.


----------



## bjp (Mar 16, 2012)

Here's the link to the pc queen out of conneaut. They list each days catch under fish report http://www.pcqueen.net


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2016)

I am getting a couple dipsys but I have never used one at all. Do you guys always run the rubber tubing with them or is that only for certain applications. 

I have been watching some videos online and they look pretty user friendly.


----------



## Cntrpn (Jan 18, 2016)

Here's one of the charts i use. Hope it helps.


----------



## parmachris (Sep 25, 2013)

Birddog37 said:


> I am getting a couple dipsys but I have never used one at all. Do you guys always run the rubber tubing with them or is that only for certain applications.
> 
> I have been watching some videos online and they look pretty user friendly.


I take the ring off. Lets me run out more line.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

every body does some thing different , me no snupper , I use them right out of the box , couple tips ,use ball bearing swivels, and watch not to let it out to fast ,it,ll hit bottom and flip into a mess. learn to adj the tension screw just right for a release ,and watch the tip of the rod ,if you see a tiny jiggle ? theres a fish on [might be a perch] good fishin.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I run ring on and a snubber. I usually have 2 people in the boat so we're not setting a huge spread out normally just 4 lines which usually consist of 2 boards and 2 dipsys unless they're biting 1 and not the other I'll switch to 4 of the same. I back the drag off and turn the clicker on the let the dipsy out. That way it's got constant pressure and can't roll and tangle. If your going to run no snubber make sure your drag is set fairly loose. 1 swipe by a steelhead if it's to tight and you lost $20 in tackle


----------



## pitchin (Apr 3, 2005)

I don't use a snubber but I use as long of a mono leader as I can get away with and light drag. Mono has a lot of stretch


----------



## wlleye hunter (Jul 6, 2014)

Super G said:


> I will do that! I have 0's but will get some 1's. Any color recommendations? Also when running multiple rods do you go with longer line out closer or farther from the boat?


1 setting 50 ft, #2 60 ft , #3 75 ft. Inside shorter but deeper setting These are example sets and our best out of Lorain !I use 0 setting only when using a shallow diving stick bait.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2016)

Thank you for the info....you guys are great...really! I appreciate it!

So, I am assuming you can't run a dipsy on a board so that is what the planing effect of the dipsy is for. So...if you say a 1 setting...it will either be to the left or right depending on which side of the boat you have it on. 

The snubber protects you from break offs when fish hit.


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

Birddog37 said:


> Thank you for the info....you guys are great...really! I appreciate it!
> 
> So, I am assuming you can't run a dipsy on a board so that is what the planing effect of the dipsy is for. So...if you say a 1 setting...it will either be to the left or right depending on which side of the boat you have it on.
> 
> The snubber protects you from break offs when fish hit.


The dispsey is directional and can be set to dive to the left or right. Buy one and it will be simple to understand. Second to let out slow to avoid it tangling on the line. Once that happens it will not release and your arms can get tested.


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Also when running dips when making turns the bigger the better tight turns tangled dips!


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2016)

So...you could run 2 dipsys on the same side...one on a 3 setting and the other on a 1. The 3 would be out further and the 1 inside....right?


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Yes you can run 3 on each side if you want. If I were doing 3 per side it would be a 0,1.5,and a 3 or 3.5


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2016)

Erieangler51 said:


> Yes you can run 3 on each side if you want. If I were doing 3 per side it would be a 0,1.5,and a 3 or 3.5


OK...very cool! I think I like dipsys already! Thank you all for all the help! You always run the snubbers ErieAngler51? 

Do you all have any brands you recommend?


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Yes I always run them. Personal preference. You don't need to you just have to have the drag set pretty loose if you don't. I run the Amish outfitter snubbers. But the luhr Jensen ones work too


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2016)

Do you run Luhr Jensen dipsys as well? Does color matter much?


----------



## eyeangler1 (May 21, 2004)

The outside lines should be the shallower running lines when using boards or dipseys. The closer to the boat the deeper the line. If a fish hits the outside line, let it fall back while keeping tension on the line. Then slowly reel in the line as it falls back behind the boat. You will be bringing the fish over the top of the closer lines which are already running deeper.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Birddog37 said:


> Do you run Luhr Jensen dipsys as well? Does color matter much?


Yes


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2016)

I just noticed your other posts say you run all black....that makes that easy. They come in so many colors!


----------



## Jake.pickett (May 28, 2012)

eyeangler1 said:


> The outside lines should be the shallower running lines when using boards or dipseys. The closer to the boat the deeper the line. If a fish hits the outside line, let it fall back while keeping tension on the line. Then slowly reel in the line as it falls back behind the boat. You will be bringing the fish over the top of the closer lines which are already running deeper.


I'm not sure if this sounds right to me. If your outside lines are shallower... you have a better chance of tangling as you "drop back" after you hook up with a fish...I do let the the outside lines "drift around" the inside lines to the back center of the boat before reeling fish in. My outside counters always have a little more line out than the inside to prevent tangles. I drop the outside line back on its way out before a fish is on. Eyeangler may be running a different spread than I run...but this works best for me


----------



## muzzel62 (Jun 23, 2011)

Conneaut has perch charter


----------



## fishkiller (Feb 6, 2007)

There are people who run 4 dipsies on a side but you better know what you are doing before you try it. Keeping straight while setting out helps a lot too. Once you figure it out you can set out by holding rod in the opposite direction of where it will run and set out with the clicker on, switch to the running side when back the correct distance. When turning while fishing the inside dipsie will stall like a plane & drop this will cause tangles if not careful. Try to keep speed at 1.5 or over to keep dipsies up in the water column.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2016)

As usual lots of good info! I generally run 4 lines on my boat and sounds like a good place to start. I am looking forward to trying them out. 

My dad is not a fan of boards so he may like these much better.


----------



## WillowWally (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks for all of the great info! I am 3 trips into my dipsey career. All of these tips will definitely shorten the learning curve! Thanks again!


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

with a snubber on its real easy for a #10 eye to ingulf your worm harness with out you even knowing it.and just swim along loosen the drag and you don,t need a snubber and learn to set the drag so a white perch would make it click. time on the water and you,ll be a pro.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

It's all about reading your rods the right way. I can see a 4-5" white perch latched onto the dipsy with a snubber . All my dipsys are set with a scale to relaese at a certain poundage. I don't like them to pop off right when the fish hits. I pop them myself. Most of the time if a 10 lb walleye ingulfs a harness you can tell he's there. There are times when it's hard to tell there's fish there just have to keep an eye on where the rod rests and pulls if it's out of place there's a fish on. And keep the rods tips close for easier reading.


----------



## fool4fish (Mar 21, 2014)

Bird dog I feel I've been where you are at trying to learn I feel I've nearly mastered dipsey dives n I don't want to hijack or take from all the good Erie51 has helped but early on when I was learning to read my dipsey like you will be I had what bounty hunter described happen multiple times down at Conny so my advice until you really know your gear and can give uninterrupted attention to your rod tips go no snub or the stiffest type u can find with that said I still fish snubs def when over 2ft of chop or possibly rocket chrome around blowing gear up


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

fool4fish said:


> Bird dog I feel I've been where you are at trying to learn I feel I've nearly mastered dipsey dives n I don't want to hijack or take from all the good Erie51 has helped but early on when I was learning to read my dipsey like you will be I had what bounty hunter described happen multiple times down at Conny so my advice until you really know your gear and can give uninterrupted attention to your rod tips go no snub or the stiffest type u can find with that said I still fish snubs def when over 2ft of chop or possibly rocket chrome around blowing gear up


Not taking anything from me my friend. We're all just trying to help the learning curve as it can be a difficult one. I learned a lot from others here so why not return the favor. The first person that helped me out from here we've become great friends and fish all the time together. Everyone has a different technique and it's nice to hear many different ones so you can compile all the info from others and try different ones and see which way you like it the best and then tweek and learn the presentation from there


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Double post


----------



## fool4fish (Mar 21, 2014)

Forgot to shirttail I am same on colors my normal sets are 4 black and 2 deep purple with black rings butt I also have a few copper ones that produced when black didn't it was a great memory the black is to reduce chances of pressured fish flaring on reflection underwater and also not to out color your spinner rigs u want them to strike at so just honest field data also depending where u fish most I'd invest in most size 1 I fish one end to the other a even if I Max them out the fish I target are usually easy to hit with size 1 I only use size 0 when I have too they are very bulky too me the last tip is two part no one made reference I saw but skimmed thru and that is learn how yours trip n carry a Phillips screwdriver on the boat n go to luhr Jensen site or YouTube n know how to adjust your trip once you got the desired tension pop it several times then deploy them put one down get it running steady then pick it up n do a nice steady sweeping set on it n you can feel the resistance n see if u like it then try n match your other rods n lastly deploy if u set too soft they will trip when you close off free spool or set your rods in holders too swiftly so it's important to have steady mix of giving slack n your dipsey taking that out without trip so I suggest turn on your clickers manually deploy line steady by hand inpatient deploy will give u plenty of twisted tangles sorry so long not a pro but no one taught me this I had to learn hard way tight lines guys


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2016)

[/QUOTE]Everyone has a different technique and it's nice to hear many different ones so you can compile all the info from others and try different ones and see which way you like it the best and then tweek and learn the presentation from there[/QUOTE]

It is awesome to hear what everyone does. Now I am fully loaded with ideas and things to try. Then I can see how I like things and go from there. There are some really great fisherman on here and the fact that they are willing to share info and help a guy out is really cool...Its really great!

I appreciate it all!


----------



## fool4fish (Mar 21, 2014)

Everyone has a different technique and it's nice to hear many different ones so you can compile all the info from others and try different ones and see which way you like it the best and then tweek and learn the presentation from there[/QUOTE]

It is awesome to hear what everyone does. Now I am fully loaded with ideas and things to try. Then I can see how I like things and go from there. There are some really great fisherman on here and the fact that they are willing to share info and help a guy out is really cool...Its really great!

I appreciate it all![/QUOTE]
Your welcome enjoy if you can't tell dipsey can be pretty attractive once learn em


----------



## steve87 (Jan 11, 2015)

Heading out of wildwood tomorrow. Does anyone have any info on what depths to start out? Thanks


----------



## WillowWally (Jan 27, 2015)

With the big drop in temperature tomorrow, do you guys think it will kill the fishing? I was hoping to get out tomorrow and Sunday.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

It's suppose to be 78-82 depending on who you look at. That's not a big drop. Shouldn't affect them much if any at all really.


----------



## turkey guy 88 (Apr 13, 2009)

Out here right now ton of white perch one small walleye so far lake has 2-3 fters


----------



## Northern (May 6, 2008)

I'll be heading out around 9am. Will give a shout out on 68.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

In thinking about it as well


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Fished last night north of 72nd in 46-52 fow. Caught lots of smalls, six keepers 18"-23" and one nice 29". Big one came on a deep bandit 30/30 with 2 oz. on outside board. Rest came on spoons off dipsys, mixed vegetables and pink/white colors best. Speed was 1.9-2.2 Started to really kick up at midnight and decided to call it.


----------



## Jake.pickett (May 28, 2012)

Went out of 72nd today...caught lots of undersized fish and one keeper...not exactly a banner day. Weather man was wrong and so was the wave report saw plenty of 4+ft waves was rough coming in. We lost a couple hours due to the rain. Did not find very good marks in 50 ft of water. Prolly would have done better if we stayed in 40-45 ft. Ran dipsies and harness. Some others did better on spoons.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Iwindsurf was pretty accurate. 12-21 mph out of the north. 2-4's. Buddies said it was 2-4's out of Geneva for tourney. I quit looking at wave reports and forecasts and solely use iwindsurf. Decided against going today and I'm glad I did. Will be there bright and early in the morning.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Erieangler51 said:


> Iwindsurf was pretty accurate. 12-21 mph out of the north. 2-4's. Buddies said it was 2-4's out of Geneva for tourney. I quit looking at wave reports and forecasts and solely use iwindsurf. Decided against going today and I'm glad I did. Will be there bright and early in the morning.


We'll be out in the morning as well, had enough of the rough stuff last night. Although I prefer to fish at night!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Give me a shout on 68. Not sure who's boat were taking if mine I'll be there by 6 my buddies most likely 10 hes not a morning person lol


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Erieangler51 said:


> Give me a shout on 68. Not sure who's boat were taking if mine I'll be there by 6 my buddies most likely 10 hes not a morning person lol


Ok sounds good, we're launching at 5:30.
Draggin Balls on 68


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm looking to try with my daughter around 7:30. White Sea Hunt hope you find some eyes early!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Decoy hound said:


> Ok sounds good, we're launching at 5:30.
> Draggin Balls on 68


We will be about 45 mins behind you. 615-630 I found a different buddy To go. Gotta pick him up in the falls on the way up


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Erieangler51 said:


> We will be about 45 mins behind you. 615-630 I found a different buddy To go. Gotta pick him up in the falls on the way up


Great, good luck tomorrow, let's put a program together.


----------



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey Decoy! We were just talking about night fishing off Lorain. I always thought you needed crank baits at night. Not so, eh?


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

ErieBoy75 said:


> Hey Decoy! We were just talking about night fishing off Lorain. I always thought you needed crank baits at night. Not so, eh?


Both work, but I always trust my spoon program. Running meat drives me nuts with all the junk, but sometimes you have no choice if that's all they want.


----------

